
The rise of community-owned monopolies - rchaudhary
https://blog.khinsen.net/posts/2020/02/26/the-rise-of-community-owned-monopolies/
======
remram
> Why is all stable software technology old, and all recent technology
> fragile?

Sounds like survival bias
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)
I don't want to be overly simplistic, but the fact that this isn't even
considered is a problem.

Sure, some C89 and FORTRAN-77 code persists today, but how much has been
lost/discarded? I'm sure we can find plenty of code written for non-standard C
compilers that you couldn't even _attempt_ to run today. It is likely that 100
years for now, running Python 2 code will be easier than running some (most?)
proprietary toolkits used in the 90s (the ones he didn't mention).

